# eps Viewer



## Ti-Ana (24. November 2004)

Hallo

 Kennt jemand einen Viewer, mit dem man eps-Dateien anzeigen kann? Vom Prinzip her suche ich ein ähnliches Programm wie Irfan View oder ACDsee. 

 Ich habe hier tausende von eps Dateien (vom Mac!) aus denen ich eine kleine Auswahl treffen soll und mit Freehand, Photoshop o.ä. ist das echt eine elende Arbeit.

  Das Programm sollte aber für den PC sein 

  Wer kann mir helfen? Über die Forensuche habe ich nichts gefunden.
  Danke


----------



## marwin (24. November 2004)

Da hilft Ghostscript mit dem Frontend Ghostview. Damit können .ps, .eps oder .pdf - Dteien angesehen werden. Selbst ein Ausdruck auf einem nicht-PostScript-fähigen Drucker ist möglich.

marwin


----------



## Ti-Ana (25. November 2004)

Erstmal Danke für den Tip, ich habe das Programm mal ausprobiert. 

 Allerdings bin ich jetzt nicht so überzeugt davon, da man, soweit ich das sehe, auch immer nur ein Bild darin öffnen und nicht mal im Verzeichnis vor und zurück browsen kann.
    Das kann ich mit Freehand oder Photoshop auch haben, wobei Ghostview zugegebenermaßen deutlich schneller ist 

 Ich suche etwas wie ACDsee für eps: ein Programm, wo ich ein komplettes Verzeichnis laden kann, vielleicht noch eine Thumpnail-Vorschau bekomme, aber auf jeden Fall leicht durch die Bilder browsen kann. Gibt es da etwas? Hat noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## steffenjohne (25. November 2004)

Hallo,

versuche mal ThumbsPlus 6, da kannst du alles einstellen wie du es benötigst.

Steffen


----------

